# Naturethroid shortage



## fromheretoobscurity (May 19, 2015)

When I went to my endocrinologist she wrote a new rx for 2.5 grains of Naturethroid(reduced from 3 grains).

I am hanging in there so far and haven't gained too much weight.

Now my problem is the shortage of Naturethroid. My mail order pharmacy informed me that Naturethroid isn't available now and that I'd need to have my doctor write me a new rx for another drug.

I tried to cut back a little more to hopefully ration them out until Naturethroid is available again but it is still unavailable at my pharmacy at least.

My pharmacy did have Np Thyroid by Acella which is a generic natural desiccated thyroid product so I called the endo, asked for a new rx and they told me the rx was on its way.

I'm not doing too horribly on my dosage reduction.

I guess for now, I will count my blessings that she hasn't taken me off NDT and put me on synthroid.

Happy New Year, all.


----------



## anonyx (May 10, 2018)

Nature-throid has been unavailable at my pharmacy since October 2017. RLC labs is no longer providing any information. And I've also received no response to my messages to Acella trying to obtain their product.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Naturethroid is back in stock at my Walgreens, although Westhroid is tricky. Your pharmacy should be able to call around and find your dose or if not, adjust your dosage to the pills they've got in stock (at one point, they gave me a ton of 1/4 grain pills and I was taking 4 a day to hit my 1 grain dose).


----------

